

Can a Computer Tell Us What Makes Paris Look Like Paris? - JumpCrisscross
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/08/can-a-computer-tell-us-what-makes-paris-look-like-paris/261333/

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4374542>

Other submissions of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4363852>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4355692>

